# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  MFG nach Sardinien 27.8-10.9 windsurfen

## abraham_marian@yahoo.de

Hallo,

wir (3 Studenten, 21, 23 und 23) haben jetzt konkret einen Urlaub geplant. Wir starten in Hannover weiter nach Gttingen -> Kassel -> Fulda -> Wrzburg -> Aalen -> Ulm -> Bodensee. Wir fahren dann weiter bis nach Livorno, wo wir dann mit der Fhre bis nach Olbia fahren werden. 

Hannover werden wir vermutlich so gegen Abend verlassen, sodass wir die Fhre um 8.00 Uhr am 28.09 nehmen knnen und kommen dann um 14.45 Uhr in Olbia an.

Das Haus bekommen wir erst am 29.08, sodass wir eine Nacht campen werden und werden dort dann bis zum 09.09 bleiben. Die Fhre zurck zum Festland nehmen wir dann um 22.30 Uhr.

Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 400  pro Person, wenn wir insgesamt 4 Leute sind. Da drin sind Sprit, Fhre, Ferienwohnung und Maut enthalten. 

Bei 6 Leuten reduziert sich der Preis sogar auf 320  pro Person. 

Das Haus kann bis zu 10 Leute unterbringen, d. h. wir haben viel Platz nach oben  :Smile:  Auerdem befindet sich das Haus direkt in Porto Pollo, 350m vom Wasser entfernt. Fotos vom Haus kann ich gerne schicken.

Im Moment haben wir einen Bus mit 6 Sitzen. Bei 4 Leuten knnte ich mir noch vorstellen das Material im Bus zu verstauen, bei 6 Leuten mssen wir dann mal sehen.

Wenn ihr Lust habt mitzukommen meldet euch unter abraham_marian@yahoo.de

----------

